# Corpsman in marine regs?



## Jerick (Jun 17, 2009)

Do green side corpsmen still get the option to go marine reg and wear the green and khaki uniform?


----------



## ritterk (Jun 17, 2009)

What is Marine reg?  Corpsman don't get to wear our dress uniforms they have their own.


----------



## Pete S (Jun 17, 2009)

Jerick said:


> Do green side corpsmen still get the option to go marine reg and wear the green and khaki uniform?



If you mean Service Alphas, then yes.


----------



## fox1371 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have no idea what you're talking about.  IF you become a green side Doc, then you will wear MARPAT cammies.  The dress uniform that you will wear will be the Navy's.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 17, 2009)

Go to Corpsman.com. All answers are there regarding Navy corpsman. It is a site for corpsman.

F.M.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 17, 2009)

Jerick said:


> Do green side corpsmen still get the option to go marine reg and wear the green and khaki uniform?



Corpsmen who opt for Marine regs and maintain Marine Corps uniform and fitness standards (PFT vs PRT) are authorized to wear all of the Marine Corps service uniforms to include Service Alphas.  They do not wear any Marine dress uniforms (aka dress blues).  I know several corpsmen who go Marine regs and I know several corpsmen who don't because they don't want to cut their hair.


----------



## Pete S (Jun 17, 2009)

Teufel said:


> Corpsmen who opt for Marine regs and maintain Marine Corps uniform and fitness standards (PFT vs PRT) are authorized to wear all of the Marine Corps service uniforms to include Service Alphas.  They do not wear any Marine dress uniforms (aka dress blues).  I know several corpsmen who go Marine regs and I know several corpsmen who don't because they don't want to cut their hair.



Quite a few of our company Corpsmen opted to wear Alphas at the MC Ball.

I guess not to many care enough to buy another uniform, but it can be authorized.


----------



## JimMCpog (Jun 17, 2009)

I've seen a few who do. It's probably more common than one would think.


----------



## Guildc123 (Apr 10, 2012)

My brothers a FMF IDC and I have only seen him wear his alphas once when he first graduated Field- med the last eight years he has always worn his Navy uniforms except for his MARPAT that he wears everyday.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 11, 2012)

That's his choice.  He can wear charlies and alphas if he maintains Marine regs.  The only thing he can't wear is blues.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 11, 2012)

This was a good question, I had no idea they could do that.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 11, 2012)

Never saw a corpman wear any time of Marine Corps uniform aside from MARPAT, though I've known several who deff earned it, first that comes to mind is Doc Leoncio, now THAT was a true Corpman.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Apr 21, 2012)

Teufel said:


> I know several corpsmen who don't because they don't want to cut their hair.


Wait...I could see this being hilarious. How much does this end up pissing off other Marines?


----------



## F.CASTLE (Apr 21, 2012)

Brian1/75 said:


> Wait...I could see this being hilarious. How much does this end up pissing off other Marines?


 
(IMHO)

It doesn't, we fucking LOVE our Corpsmen. They're nothing more than extra gay Marines in our eyes. 

But seriously, they care for us medically, and fight alongside us, its an honor we bestow upon them because they EARNED it. Semper Fi to all the Docs.


----------



## JrodBones (Apr 30, 2012)

F.CASTLE said:


> (IMHO)
> 
> It doesn't, we fucking LOVE our Corpsmen. They're nothing more than extra gay Marines in our eyes.
> 
> But seriously, they care for us medically, and fight alongside us, its an honor we bestow upon them because they EARNED it. Semper Fi to all the Docs.


 
I'll have to completely agree....in fact, I'll even admit that I am personally a little jealous of the sweet long locks that our docs have.

The only time I've ever really seen this be brought up is with this is bringing friends, wives, girlfriends, family, whatever on base and them asking "why is that Marine's hair so long?"  Then just explaining the difference between the Marine and Navy regs.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Apr 30, 2012)

Brian1/75 said:


> Wait...I could see this being hilarious. How much does this end up pissing off other Marines?


 
No issue here with it.  I knew one Corpsman who wore it.  No complaints.


----------

